# Washington D.C. area Golden Owners Manassas Battlefield Meetup



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Meetup Manassas National Battlefield Park on June 30th*

Hello Washington D.C. area Golden owners. I am planning on going to Manassas National Battlefield on June 30th at 2:00 PM. If anybody wants to join me, that would be awesome. I have also scheduled a local meetup on Meetup.com for Northern Virginia dog lovers to join me there as well, so it will be a combined meetup. We will be meeting at the Henry Hill Visitor's Center. If you are interested in joining my meetup group, checkout -> Christian Dog Lovers of Northern Virginia (Manassas, VA) - Meetup I am so looking forward to hanging out with other dog lovers.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Date Change*

My husband planned something for us on June 30th, so I am changing the date to July 1st. I hope it is not too hot. Not that the tempurature is going to all of a sudden jack up between June 30th and July 1st. It would still be 2:00 at the Henry Hill Visitor's Center for those of you who can make it then.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

You are so welcome.
Enjoy!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

If anyone is interested, I am having another meetup at Manassas National Battlefield on September 16th at 3:00 PM. We meet at the visitor center.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Sounds like fun, wish I was closer. Love touring the battlefields, and that is one we haven't been to yet. We just seem to keep going back to Gettysburg when we get the chance


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

MercyMom said:


> If anyone is interested, I am having another meetup at Manassas National Battlefield on September 16th at 3:00 PM. We meet at the visitor center.


Very cool. I'll put it in my calendar. I don't know how far I will be able to walk, but Káva will enjoy meeting other Goldens.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

coffenut said:


> Very cool. I'll put it in my calendar. I don't know how far I will be able to walk, but Káva will enjoy meeting other Goldens.


 Cool! I look forward to seeing you there!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Bumping up! This is to remind you that we are having a hike at the Manassas National Battlefield on Sunday, September 16th at 3:00 PM. Those who can make it, please come! It should be fun!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Bumping Up*

*Bumping up again*


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Our Rose is named after Rose O'Neal Greenhow (aka Rebel Rose) who was credited with the Manassas battle win (Bull Run). Unfortunately we have a neighborhood picnic that weekend.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Bumping up again.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I wish I could go on the hike but I am busy this weekend house-sitting


----------

